# Adorable Baby Pictures and "just my luck" post! And a ???



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So I was rear ended while driving home on Friday and it ended up as me in a car sandwich. I lost. LOL! My car is probably going to be totaled and my chest is sore from the airbag and seat belt *works well!* and I have time on my hands while I heal. Maybe too much time...I took Baby Pictures!

First is my "just my luck" surprise litter. This was the satin pew who carries splash who gave birth while still with dad (oops) and this is her second litter. She has seven and I will be culling the males as soon as nipples show. But here are my odds....not ONE is splash!!! Last time she had 6 splash and 2 ivory. This time...SEVEN ivory! No splash at all. 
Oh well...at least I got super cute photos. 
*internet cookies for anyone who knows where the baby toys came from*




























And then while my toys were set up...I took pictures of my show pew/blue litter.



















And here is my problem. I do have a runt. It's not very far behind...but it is definitely behind. Should I cull it? It's my first show litter and I really hate to cull if I don't have to, but here is a photo of my smallest. It doesn't have any fuzz like the siblings and is smaller. It looks like it's a day behind.










Anyway there are my cuties! I also rearranged the mouse room today and I am very pleased with all the arrangements!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Your ivory babies look like they have dark eyes. Are you sure they're not just very very very lightly marked splashed? Also, I'd say to go ahead and cull the runt. You won't use it for breeding, because it'll be smaller, and they're still of a size that the smaller litter will benefit the other babies.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh how sweet they are. It's killing me. I know where the toys came from, but I can't remember


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

How cute to use toys from My Little Pony, I never thought about it and I have tons of it  Very nice babies!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Jacqueline said:


> How cute to use toys from My Little Pony, I never thought about it and I have tons of it  Very nice babies!


Cookie for you! I have been a major collector of My Little Pony for over 10 years. sell me yours! LOL!


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Ah, my little ponies! I still get grief from my thirty year old daughter for throwing her raggedy collection out while she was at college...oops 

Nice litter, hope your recovering ok!


----------

